# iBook G4 carbonisé !!!



## tungchao (14 Février 2004)

Je ne sais pas si ces photos sont postées mais bon, j'ai la flemme de chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vous vous souvenez de l'épisode du PowerBook au four ?

Eh bah, c'est le tours de l'iBook G4 maintenant et ça marche encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui a dit que les iBook est plus fragiles que les powerBooks ???


----------



## salvatore (14 Février 2004)

imaginez le gars qui sort son ibook dans une réunion


----------



## Joachim du Balay (14 Février 2004)

bizarre, c'est seulement les touches qui ont fondu, pas le plastique en dessous, ça vient donc pas de l'intérieur de l'IBook ?...

ce serait pas un de ces intégristes antiMac qui aurait essayé de l'incendier ?....


----------



## lelavabeau (14 Février 2004)

Mais nettoyez moi cet écran on y voit qu'dal


----------



## decoris (14 Février 2004)

ça pue! il est juste sali, et le clavier a été brulé détaché de l'ibook, puis remis dessus... tout ça pour faire son malin!


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Février 2004)

Mais?! Mais?! C'est complétement débile comme truc!!! A quoi ça lui sert de faire un truc pareil??? C'est pour la frime?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'importe quoi....


----------



## decoris (15 Février 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Mais?! Mais?! C'est complétement débile comme truc!!! A quoi ça lui sert de faire un truc pareil??? C'est pour la frime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bah, le clavier devait ê^tre mort... ça me parait pas possible qu'il tourne encore s'il a été réellement pris dans les flammes!


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Ca fait froid dans le dos...


----------



## tungchao (15 Février 2004)

Lien original : http://www.mymac.com/showarticle.php?id=1341


----------



## semac (16 Février 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Mais?! Mais?! C'est complétement débile comme truc!!! A quoi ça lui sert de faire un truc pareil??? C'est pour la frime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça s'appelle du marketing !!
genre : "regardez même après être passé au four il fonctionne toujours !!! in - dé - stru - ctible je vous dit !!!"


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

Vous etes trop nuls et vous avez rien compris!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est du tunning :





A gauche version moumoutte style
A droite version tete brulé

Par contre ils disent pas si ils font le meme pour powerbook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Oki, je vais essayer d'etre sage.. Aïe... non.. pas taper..._


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> A gauche version moumoutte style
> A droite version tete brulé



AND THE WINNER IS :

moumoutte style...

Clap clap...


_T'avais dit que tu serais sage !!!!!! Aïe...aïe... la sortie.. au fond à gauche???_


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

J'suis d'ac, je vote pour moumoute style !! en plus si tu t'endors dessus il est confortable !!


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

Par contre il sert à quoi le seche cheuveux à coté??


----------



## CcK (17 Février 2004)

Ben le seche cheveu c'est pour secher la moumoutte si tu baves en dormant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as vraiment pas l'esprit tuning lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En fait c'est un scanner code barre comme au cora


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

CcK a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un scanner code barre comme au cora



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un peu et je prenait vraiment ca pour un séche cheveux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> Ben le seche cheveu c'est pour secher la moumoutte si tu baves en dormant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon alors pour mon Alu 12" JE VEUX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
-Un kit tunnig "burning monkey" pour le clavier et la partie basse.
-Un kit "moumoutte style" pour le tour de l'écran.
-Un kit seche "cheveux-code bar de chez Cora" pour secher ma bave.

Ca va me couter cher tout ca... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heu... Qui me parle?


----------



## Marcant (17 Février 2004)

Tu as oublié un kit ampli + caisson basse Pioneer. Par contre, tu ne le trouveras que chez Norauto !!


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

Na je peux pas j'ai pas les moyens de mettre une clim' Mastervision et le kit son

mais j'ai le technicien!





Arf!
Y'a aussi un kit stickers, je sais plus lequel choisir...


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



Waaaahooooouuuuuu trop de la balle la souris j'veux la même !!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Février 2004)

Même s'il n'y a que le clavier de réellement brûlé, je n'oserais pas faire ça à mon Alu12"...


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Waaaahooooouuuuuu trop de la balle la souris j'veux la même !!



Et ouai... en plus t'es pô enmerdé par les histoires de roulettes avec ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Même s'il n'y a que le clavier de réellement brûlé, je n'oserais pas faire ça à mon Alu12"...



T'inquiette, il va le faire tout seul cet été ton ALubook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as pensé à y mettre un refroidissement liquide? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Si vous continuez a me laisser partir en sucette de la sorte, je vais devoir prendre la porte..._


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Waaaahooooouuuuuu trop de la balle la souris j'veux la même !!



Attention Semac à l'excès de jeunisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as plus 13 ans


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Attention Semac à l'excès de jeunisme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ces bretons.. Faites gaffes les mecs, bientot le ibook au Kouing Aman va sortir et la pour pas avoir l'écran gras, on est mal barés...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiette, il va le faire tout seul cet été ton ALubook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiète pas pour mon Alu12", il a très bien résisté à l'été 2003, qui fut assez sévère pourtant, et je ne lui ai pas laissé un moment de répit pour autant : en grande fan de X-Plane, je l'ai fait tourné des heures durant sur une terrasse surchauffée de Menton (pas loin de Monaco), et il n'a pas dépassé les 68°C maxi. Alors je pense que le baptême du feu est fait pour lui, et à mon avis, il a pris ma culture, il sait rester zen


----------



## vincmyl (18 Février 2004)

C'est quand meme du costaud les PWB


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas pour mon Alu12", il a très bien résisté à l'été 2003, qui fut assez sévère pourtant, et je ne lui ai pas laissé un moment de répit pour autant : en grande fan de X-Plane, je l'ai fait tourné des heures durant sur une terrasse surchauffée de Menton (pas loin de Monaco), et il n'a pas dépassé les 68°C maxi. Alors je pense que le baptême du feu est fait pour lui, et à mon avis, il a pris ma culture, il sait rester zen



Lol

C'est clair que moi Menton j'ai eu du mal a survivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a une résidence bien sympa en haut prés de la deuxiéme frontiére, il faisait tellement chaud que je dormais toute la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oubligé de vivre la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toutes façons, je ne crois pas une seconde à cette histoire d'ibook brulé, les dégats seraient plus importants non?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Février 2004)

En effet, Menton n'est pas un endroit de tout repos, que ce soit pour nous ou pour les PowerBook en été... je verrais cet été si l'iPod 40 Go réagit aussi bien que l'Alu12" à la chaleur torride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pour en revenir à l'affaire de l'iBook carbonisé, je crois qu'il est truqué, étant donné que le plastique du boîtier doit être le même que celui de l'écran. Il aurait donc au moins commencé à fondre, or il n'y a aucune trace de plastique fondu ailleurs que sur le clavier.

A suivre...


----------



## CcK (21 Février 2004)

moi sur mon ibook je veux le tuner pour le faire ressembler a un dell


----------



## Xocs (21 Juillet 2004)

CcK a dit:
			
		

> moi sur mon ibook je veux le tuner pour le faire ressembler a un dell


 
horreur et stupéfaction !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

>



Sympa la sculpture  :love: narf! :love:


----------

